# carlisle,pa.



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

how bout the gm nationals last weekend in june anyone heading to it? if so let me know maybe we could meet up. lots of gtos of course!:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Kirk rubin said:


> how bout the gm nationals last weekend in june anyone heading to it? if so let me know maybe we could meet up. lots of gtos of course!:cheers


Susquehanna Valley GTO will be there we will have a tent beside the Pontiac Pavilion. When you register please list us as your club affiliation we'll get credit for the tent. I will have my 70' and 05' there. 

I will be having lunch that Saturday with the GM brass that will be there, boy do I have questions for them. I wonder if it will be Obama's cabinet members. :willy:


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll look for you, I'll be the guy with"the I'm playing hookie from work" look on his face, kid in a candy store syndrome! I look forward to it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

We will be co-promoting Pontiac with Pontiac Enthusiast Magazine (or what's left of Pontiac  ) Our club banner will be hung on our tent, I will be around most probably at the Pontiac Pavilion stop and say hi!


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

sounds goodarty:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

After you visit Vic and the SVGTO guys, drift on down and check out the rides of the Capitol City GTO/ GONE herd.... we rolled in large enough last year that made a statement to the folks running Carlisle events that the new gen goats could not be ignored like red headed step children and expect to do the same this year.


















LOL, register as CCGTO/GONE and we'll give ya one of these,


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Oh yea...... You'll know CCGTO is there, when they roll in the line stretches for MILES.....and MILES..... and miles...... and miles..... and miles.......... :willy::willy::willy::cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Oh yea...... You'll know CCGTO is there, when they roll in the line stretches for MILES.....and MILES..... and miles...... and miles..... and miles.......... :willy::willy::willy::cheers


Vic,
LOL, when we departed last year it drew people out of their houses as we rolled thru the neighborhood toward Gettysburg. If everyone that says they are attending actually show (60~70) it should be epic. BTW, after I posted above, I noticed the op is from the CCGTO domain and your raiding below the Mason/Dixon line again.... lol. 

OP, what ever club you choose (cough, cough.. CCGTO) to put on your entry.... your more then welcome to roll up and in with us on Saturday morning. On ls1gto in the mid-Atlantic section we have a thread about the show, along with one posted in the NE section from the GONE guy's. I have intermittent problems posting on this site but I'll try to post one on here as well. I will be adding a convoy thread soon and it will detail the route, meet location/times for the VA/MD/western PA goats. Were also trying to set someone up on an overpass to record the RT15 run from Gettysburg. Our intent is to beat the Impala guys this year after being number 2 last year.
Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Well, like I said milllllllllllllllllllllllllllles and miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiles and miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiles.........
ROFLAMO nice VIDs.

I'll definitely be up, will take a while though the 04-06 GTO show area will encompass a 20 square mile area. I'll have to bike the show field.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I live down in Rockville, md what time do you guys roll up to carlisle on Saturday? I'm usually working at my shop but I'll leave early or take off. I would deffinately like to join the club!!!:cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Kirk,

Plan on taking off that day. We roll early. As Red said, he will be posting up meeting spots and times. Look in ls1gto.com in the mid-atlantic section for more info.

Bill


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

will do,thanks. kirk out!


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

> the 04-06 GTO show area will encompass a *20* square mile area.


Is that a typo???  I didn't realize that all of the GTOs made over the course of 04-06 would cover that amount of ground! J/K ...but, seriously, that would be an obscene number of cars. How many square miles does the entire show cover?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Kirk rubin said:


> I live down in Rockville, md what time do you guys roll up to carlisle on Saturday? I'm usually working at my shop but I'll leave early or take off. I would deffinately like to join the club!!!:cheers


Kirk... check this link for details on the run up to Carlisle;
LS1GTO.com Forums - Convoy Route to GM Nationals

Pre-register before 6/8 (price goes up to $40) and no later than 6/10 so your included in the head count. See link for Carlisle Events for GM Nationals;
Carlisle Events Online Registration & Passes: Carlisle All-GM Nationals

Register on-line for the show field on this link. For club use the "OTHER" box and type in CCGTO/GONE.
Carlisle Events Online Registration & Passes: 2009 All-GM Nationals Showfield (Sponsored by NPD)

CCGTO is free to join and all inclusive to anyone who owns a late model GTO in the NOVA/DC/MD area. See link;
Homepage | Capitol City GTOs


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GoatNoob said:


> Is that a typo???  I didn't realize that all of the GTOs made over the course of 04-06 would cover that amount of ground! J/K ...but, seriously, that would be an obscene number of cars. How many square miles does the entire show cover?


lol.... nice catch, I believe Judge was talking about the whole fair grounds being.... or at least feeling like ya walk 20 sq miles... I'll pass on the bike but a motorized cooler to ride shotgun like this one would be the ticket!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Om-my, that's one heck of a star, erm, I meen, cooler with wheels.


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

> lol.... nice catch, I believe Judge was talking about the whole fair grounds being.... or at least feeling like ya walk 20 sq miles... I'll pass on the bike but a motorized cooler to ride shotgun like this one would be the ticket!!


Now, don't I feel stupid?  I thought he was serious  

...Wait...There was a cooler in that picture??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

20 square mile was a tongue and cheek parody to the amount of GTO's that will be there. I was incorrect, when CCGTO pulls in its more like a 50 square mile area, you'll see what I mean. They have to start pulling into the Carlisle fairgrounds on Wednesday so their members will all get in by Friday and Saturday. When the show ends Sunday it will take 3 days to get them out. :willy::willy::willy::willy:

Red your buffet of beauties keeps growing, and getting hotter. Any ice in that cooler cannot possibly withstand the heat that is on top of it.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

Id like come to these car shows. What time do you guys shoot down there? I live in gaithersburg MD. Im close by rockville


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

mfriend193 said:


> Id like come to these car shows. What time do you guys shoot down there? I live in gaithersburg MD. Im close by rockville


Go back to the top of the threads you'll get your answer, oh yeah by the way I'm down in Rockville and will be going up to Carlisle on the Saturday. What is your goats description, I'm in an 06 m6 cyclone grey.:rofl:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Om-my, that's one heck of a star, erm, I meen, cooler with wheels.


Lol... yea, just a somtin to poke around on...


----------



## HorzPwr (May 31, 2009)

I am new to the forum and have not been active in any GTO club (I own a '06 GTO) or events, so I would like to find out more about the "caravan" to the show in Carlisle and a little bit about the show itself.

Thanks for any help,
HorzPwr


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

I live near Pittsburgh, PA. Is anyone heading to the show from here? If so, from where, and at what time/date...?


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

i Live in Gaithersburg MD. Id like to go with yall. Let me know when you guys are leavin. Like to join the club


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

HorzPwr said:


> I am new to the forum and have not been active in any GTO club (I own a '06 GTO) or events, so I would like to find out more about the "caravan" to the show in Carlisle and a little bit about the show itself.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> HorzPwr


HorzPwr,

There is an earlier response in this thread with links to the meeting point for the runup to Carlisle. You need to be at the Gettysburg outlets on rte 15 by 8 am.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Kirk rubin said:


> how bout the gm nationals last weekend in june anyone heading to it? if so let me know maybe we could meet up. lots of gtos of course!:cheers





HorzPwr said:


> I am new to the forum and have not been active in any GTO club (I own a '06 GTO) or events, so I would like to find out more about the "caravan" to the show in Carlisle and a little bit about the show itself.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> HorzPwr





mfriend193 said:


> i Live in Gaithersburg MD. Id like to go with yall. Let me know when you guys are leavin. Like to join the club


I posted a thread in this forum which is nearly the same one running on ls1gto. Just post up that your registered and I'll add you to the list.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f18/carlisle-events-gm-nationals-june-26th-28th-21817/#post188734



GoatNoob said:


> I live near Pittsburgh, PA. Is anyone heading to the show from here? If so, from where, and at what time/date...?


Yes, there are several GTO's on ls1gto that are heading to Carlisle from the Burg. Check the links for info and contact SK360 on that forum for more details.

LS1GTO.com Forums - 2009 All GM Nationals, Carlisle PA, June 26-28!

and this one which the mods on that site altered the title from Western PA thread to the one its now called

LS1GTO.com Forums - 2009 Western PA OT - 09 Stanley Cup Champs Thread


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks, Red Bearded Goat. I posted on the "other" forum, and I am registered for the show with CCGTO/GONE as my affiliation. I'm still in the process of figuring out exactly when/where I'll meet up with local people. If any of you are from the Pittsburgh area, let me know.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Kirk rubin said:


> how bout the gm nationals last weekend in june anyone heading to it? if so let me know maybe we could meet up. lots of gtos of course!:cheers





Kirk rubin said:


> I live down in Rockville, md what time do you guys roll up to carlisle on Saturday? I'm usually working at my shop but I'll leave early or take off. I would deffinately like to join the club!!!:cheers





HorzPwr said:


> I am new to the forum and have not been active in any GTO club (I own a '06 GTO) or events, so I would like to find out more about the "caravan" to the show in Carlisle and a little bit about the show itself.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> HorzPwr


Goatnoob and mfriend are registered.. you both posted interest, are you in? 

If you didn't register, it can be done day of the show. Remember to use CCGTO/GONE as your club...... some member on this forum (GTOFred) gave it up to the Impala boys we were looking to unseat them from their throne this year... lol.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Goatnoob and mfriend are registered.. you both posted interest, are you in?
> 
> If you didn't register, it can be done day of the show. Remember to use CCGTO/GONE as your club...... some member on this forum (GTOFred) gave it up to the Impala boys we were looking to unseat them from their throne this year... lol.


have fun i will be at work all day but atleast there will be a great showing of goats , ill have to shoot for next year


----------

